# I'm finally here! I brought cake! (but I ate some.)



## Potty (Jan 21, 2012)

There was some total numpty on facebook that couldn't register an account. wot a noogart.

So anyway that was me, I can only assume one of the admin staff changed something for me because I didn't do anything different... so THAAAAANK YOU to who ever was helping me out! (Now please delete the facebook thread so the whole world can't see how computer illiterate I am. hugs.)

I'm pleased to finally be here though, I've been looking for some sort of writing group/forum/society for a few months. I started off on yahoo answers (for some reason it seemed like a good idea for well over a week!) but found out it was full of trolls and... other types. I gave alot of feedback there with very little return. So I soon got bored of helping unappreciative people and found my way here. Yay for you lot!

I'm a beginner writer but had a recent success with a UK writing magazine. Got my first ever short story printed and it was turned into an audio story for internet radio as a bonus prize. Since then I've gone into writing over drive and am now 60k words into my novel with several other short stories written but unpublished.

I have my hopes resting on a competition at the moment which closes at the end of the month so maybe I can share that success here!! (I hope so anyway coz the prize fund is worth a grand and Christmas wiped my bank balance out.)

I look forward to getting to know everyone and offering lots of my amateur advice!

Potty. 

Edit: As an after thought, I'm not sure if this allowed, I can't see it breaking any rules as I don't stand to gain but here is the audio story thingy in case anyone is interested. (My proudest achievement in life to date.)


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 22, 2012)

You brought cake! Where have you been we've been waiting ages. The bad news is nobody here eats cake except me, so no need to tell anybody else.


Oh yes, forgot to say welcome!

Also, this forum suffers from siamese words when you cut and paste, take a look at your post and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Potty (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes I was wondering about that! That's what I get for spell checking in word to make a good first impression.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 22, 2012)

You have to be Irish or British, using words like numpty and nougat, and (excluding the miserable Scots) they are my second- and third-favourite people. Welcome.




Umm...you're NOT Scottish, are you?


----------



## Potty (Jan 22, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Umm...you're NOT Scottish, are you?



Ach nae ya wee scunner!

I'm Brittish, what?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 22, 2012)

'Smee again. Just had a quick look at your link. Do you know Fish Writing have a current comp with the same title? Prize is 2000 euros but the only prob is the closing date - 30th Jan. Get those skates on.


----------



## Potty (Jan 22, 2012)

Got a link?


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 22, 2012)

Short Memoir Contest. Fish Publishing competition.


----------



## Potty (Jan 22, 2012)

Only been here a few moments and already I'm getting "hooked up"! Thanks guys. (I probably could have found that myself only I was searching for fish writing, just done a night shift so brain on vacation)


----------



## Fallen (Jan 22, 2012)

Good to meet you, Potty. Is it chocolate cake, 'cus I'm known to be *nom* greeedy *nom* with chocolate *Finishes cake without Potty looking*

 :-& shouldn't've done that....


----------



## Nickie (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi there Potty, and thanks for the cake. I'll grab a bite even when I'm not allowed to (my doctor forbids me to eat sugar). One tiny bit won't hurt, well? And of course welcome to these forums.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Potty,
great to have you here!

Cake is good, gets a lot of attention. But they wander away when it's gone.

Ta for the input on Nutters. Every little helps.


----------



## Nexel (Feb 10, 2012)

don't be ridiculous. you didn't bring cake. the cake is a lie


----------



## Canis (Feb 10, 2012)

It's like cake-ception up in this forum


----------

